# When should you use New_Xorg?



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

When should I place WITH_NEW_XORG and WITH_KMS my make.conf or serving these instructions?

Is the information on this link still valid or is it already implemented?

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU


----------



## lme@ (Aug 17, 2013)

You should only use this if you're having trouble with your current setup. Never change a running system.


----------



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

I changed to new X.Org because my 3D rendering was a little slow and I had some problems to switch to console mode. Rendering instead is now doing better but I can not switch to console mode x(, my screen freezes and I have to press the power button*.*

I posted a thread "No access to virtual terminals from X" for help, but it seems that the rendering of the forum is a bit slow x(

PD: traducction by google services
PS: Translation by Google Services. [size=-1][I guess -- Mod.][/size]


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2013)

There are two versions of Xorg in ports, but they aren't separate ports.  
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 means "use the newer version".


----------



## fonz (Aug 17, 2013)

luis16hc said:
			
		

> I posted a thread "No access to virtual terminals from X" for help, but it seems that the rendering of the forum is a bit slow x(


Your post was moderated. But I approved it a minute or so ago.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Your post was moderated. But I approved it a minute or so ago.



And I deleted the Spanish post. Try reading the rules.


----------



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

I use Google Translate, I understand that the language of the forum is English because there is not much recourse for other languages.

Rules of the road:


> 1.-We currently do no have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown. This rule will probably change in the future, however untill then please respect it.



I write in English with Google Translate.

PS: say NO to discrimination of other languages â€‹â€‹due to lack of resources x(


----------



## vermaden (Aug 17, 2013)

luis16hc said:
			
		

> PS: say NO to discrimination of other languages â€‹â€‹due to lack of resources x(



Using non English on technical/photography/specialist forums is pointless.

How many people know English? Most. How many people know ${PUT_SOME_LANGUAGE_HERE}? Not many.

So spreading knowledge into languages other than English is a waste of time, especially that you have to translate it over and over again.

For me even translating the documentation is useless, English is more than enough and it's VERY easy to learn.


----------



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Using non English on technical/photography/specialist forums is pointless.
> 
> How many people know English? Most. How many people know ${PUT_SOME_LANGUAGE_HERE}? Not many.
> 
> ...



I apologized for bothering someone for my bad English.

PS1: PUT_SOME_LANGUAGE_HERE= "mandarin Chinese"
PS2: Idiom Spanish in Gentoo Linux forum  -> http://forums.gentoo.org/
PS3: Resolved doubts. Close thread*.*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2013)

Donate to the FreeBSD Foundation if you're worried about resources. I (and many others) donate money and free time. All you do is complain.

Closed.


----------

